
Show HN: CV Compiler 2.0 – Instant Resume Suggestions for Techies - andrewstetsenko
https://cvcompiler.com/?hackernews
======
floki999
First off, where did it get its hands on 1M resumes to train their analytics?
Looks like yet another underhanded way of getting hold of personal information
on a massive scale.

If it isn’t the case, then address this upfront on the top of your landing
page. No time to dig further for it.

Looking for a job is hard enough work - don’t make me loose precious time
having to research your service.

